# Fugly paphs coming out of the closet left & right



## Candace (Feb 28, 2008)

It's fugly paph month for sure!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Paph-Mach-One-x...ryZ42218QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## NYEric (Feb 28, 2008)

Eric Meulbauer posted a phrag like that on Phragweb! It's worth something just for the novelty.


----------



## Elena (Feb 28, 2008)

That's a rather.... unfortunate looking one


----------



## Roy (Feb 28, 2008)

Surprize, surprize, if the websites for Orchid Shows in Japan are viewed, they have Paphs like this winning prizes and divisions sell for a great deal of money.


----------



## Rick (Feb 28, 2008)

Looks like some of those weird goldfish they like toooke:


----------



## Sirius (Feb 28, 2008)

Fugly Paphs? Is that a new Taiwan exporter?


----------



## Roy (Feb 28, 2008)

Rough translation to english of exporters name..Mr R. Sole.


----------



## Hien (Feb 28, 2008)

Roy said:


> Surprize, surprize, if the websites for Orchid Shows in Japan are viewed, they have Paphs like this winning prizes and divisions sell for a great deal of money.



Quick Candace, 
grasp that one, we can help our dear leader in stimulate our economy by export (at least something) to Japan.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 29, 2008)

Roy said:


> Mr R. Sole.


:LOL! :rollhappy:


----------



## tocarmar (Feb 29, 2008)

I saw this yesterday. Not only is he offering it as an auction item he has a reserve set for it!!!

Tom


----------



## smartie2000 (Feb 29, 2008)

weird peloric orchids are valuable in asia as mentioned already.


----------



## Leo Schordje (Mar 1, 2008)

That is a peloric, with 3 pouches. If the trait is consistent it might be worth something to a collector. Think peloric Phals and splash petal Catts. They are somewhat more attractive forms of peloric flowers. I would guess it will fetch a high price.


----------



## Roth (Mar 1, 2008)

In Asia actually, nowadays they ask to see 2 pics of the bloom to pay a high price. It is possible to have peloric after treatment with carbamate insecticides, I god quite a few at a time with Temik, maybe 4 peloric in a year. The following bloom were normal.


----------



## Candace (Mar 1, 2008)

> weird peloric orchids are valuable in asia as mentioned already.



They can have them and keep them!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 1, 2008)

Mmmmmmmm, peloric besseaes!


----------



## rdhed (Mar 2, 2008)

It looks like what Picasso might have bred if he had been an orchid breeder. Beauty: "is in the eye of the purchaser". Not everyone likes or understands Picasso paintings either. For the record, I would'nt want it in my collection but I would have a Picasso.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Mar 2, 2008)

I would never go out of my way to buy one...but if a peloric blooms in my collection, I might as well enjoy it! take care, Eric


----------



## practicallyostensible (Mar 2, 2008)

NYEric said:


> Mmmmmmmm, peloric besseaes!



Ewww Eric, that's gross. oke:


----------



## Roy (Mar 2, 2008)

NYEric said:


> Mmmmmmmm, peloric besseaes!



Aren't they all.


----------

